
Vim celebrates 25 years - type0
https://opensource.com/life/16/11/happy-birthday-vim-25
======
kazinator
Sorry, wrong. Vim was based on Stevie, which was released in 1987, which
effectively makes Vim 29. Though Vim wasn't released until 1991, Vim 1.0
already existed in 1988, unreleased.

(A historic unreleased something is exactly as real as a historic released
something. Released versus unreleased is only a distinction that matters in
the here and now.)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim_(text_editor)#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim_\(text_editor\)#History)

